# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Những Xe đi Đà Nẵng giá rẻ | TOP Homestay

## yhlmkt

Nhu cầu du lịch hiện nay đang được rất nhiều người quan tâm và Đà nẵng đang là địa điểm thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước. Trong rất nhiều kinh nghiệm của những người đi du lịch, việc lựa chọn phương tiện di chuyển cũng là vấn đề đáng quan tâm. Cùng tìm hiểu về TOP những nhà xe đi Đà Nẵng trong bài viết sau đây cùng TOP Homestay nhé  Từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ra Đà Nẵng sẽ có hai tuyến đường chính. Hầu hết các phương tiện đường bộ sẽ di chuyển trên 2 tuyến này.Tuyến đường 1: Quãng đường khoảng 858km, qua Quốc lộ 14 và Quốc lộ 1A đi qua các tỉnh Tây Nguyên.Tuyến đường 2: Quãng đường khoảng 951km, qua Quốc lộ 1A đi qua các tỉnh Duyên hải Nam Trung Bộ.Nhìn chung, khoảng cách từ Sài Gòn đi Đà Nẵng nằm trong khoảng 850 – 950km tùy theo lộ trình đường đi. Nếu di chuyển bằng xe khách thì sẽ mất khoảng 20 giờ đồng hồ. Thành phố Đà Nẵng cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 763 Km. Mỗi ngày có gần 20 chuyến xe OpenBus, xe Cabin, xe khách giường nằm chất lượng cao chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng của các hãng xe như: Hãng xe Camel Travel, hãng xe Queen Cafe, hãng xe HTX Hải Vân (bao gồm các nhà xe: Vũ Lộc, Vân Khôi, Kim Yến, Ngọc Ánh, Thanh Sơn)... Chuyến xe đi Đà Nẵng sớm nhất khởi hành lúc 15:00, chuyến xe đi Đà Nẵng muộn nhất khởi hành lúc 18:30. Thời gian hành trình đi từ Hà Nội đến Đà Nẵng bằng xe khách giường nằm mất khoảng 13 - 17 tiếng tùy từng hãng xe. Giá vé xe khách giường nằm Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng trung bình khoảng 320.000 đ/vé. Giá vé xe giường nằm Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng rẻ nhất là 300.000 đ/vé, giá vé cao nhất là 650.000 đ/vé. Vì phải di chuyển liên tục trong khoảng thời gian dài, ngoài tìm hiểu về những địa điểm du lịch tại Đà Nẵng , du khách cũng cần tìm cho mình một phương tiện đến Đà Nẵng du lịch thích hợp. Xe giường nằm đi Đà Nẵng Lựa chọn hiện nay của rất nhiều người đó là di chuyển trênxe giường nằm đi Đà Nẵng, bởi vì sự tiện ích của nó mang lại. Chúng ta có thể nằm thoải mái trên xe như một chiếc giường di động, sẽ không gây cảm giác mỏi trên một chặng đường dài. Điều đó sẽ giúp cho chuyến du lịch trở nên có ý nghĩa hơn khi sức khỏe ổn định thì việc vui chơi cũng vui vẻ hơn. Hiện nay có rất nhiều nhà xe đi Đà Nẵngvà thường thời gian trung bình từ Sài Gòn đi Đà Nẵng là 17 - 18 tiếng, sau đây là một số nhà xe gợi ý cho bạn: Nhà xe Hoàng Long cũng là một trong những lựa chọn được nhiều người biết đến. Đây là nhà xe chạy tuyến Bắc - Nam rất quen thuộc với nhiều hành khách, nếu bạn đi từ TPHCM đến Đà Nẵng hãy nhớ khung giờ xuất phát của nhà xe là 7h00, 8h00, 17h30, 18h30, 20h30. Tất cả các hành khách khi lên xe sẽ được nhân viên phục vụ rất chu đáo, hơn nữa trên xe còn trang bị đầy đủ các trang thiết bị cần thiết như wifi, nước, khăn, chăn…. Tổng đài đặt vé: 190067772 Những nhà xe đi Đà Nẵng từ Sài Gòn / TP. Hồ Chí Minh Uy Tín Chất Lượng Khác Phúc Thuận Thảo – Nhà xe Đà Nẵng Sài Gòn giá rẻ Cẩm Vân Phi Hiệp – Nhà xe Đà Nẵng Sài Gòn uy tín Phương Trang Nhà Xe Mai LinhCúc Tùng Xuân TùngNhà xe Tâm Minh Phương Đình Nhân Xe khách Tiến Tiến tuyến TP Hồ Chí Minh – Đà Nẵng Xe khách Thọ Mười tuyến Sài Gòn – Đà NẵngNhà xe Hiếu Viện tuyến Sài Gòn – Đà NẵngXe khách Tuấn Nam Nhà xe Đình NhânNhà xe Xuân Tùng đi Đà Nẵng Xe khách Tuấn Nam Xe khách Thọ Mười Xe Limousine đi Đà Nẵng Đối với những khách du lịch muốn trải nghiệm trên những dòng xe cao cấp hơn thì chúng tôi giới thiệu đến bạn các nhà xe Limousine đi Đà Nẵng đang được ưa chuộng hiện nay. Đối với du khách tại Sài Gòn muốn đến Đà Nẵng cũng đừng bỏ lỡ chuyến xe siêu sang của nhà xe Cẩm Vân. Hành khách sẽ được trải nghiệm tuyệt vời với nội thất tiện nghi trên xe cũng như cách vụ phụ tận tình của nhà xe này. Xe xuất bến 11h00 hàng ngày với mức giá vé 400.000đ/hành khách/lượt. Số điện thoại đặt vé: 0901005005 Nhà xe sài gòn đi Đà Nẵng Hồng Vinh Limousine: Nhà xe được khách hàng lựa chọn bởi sự đầu tư về loại xe cao cấp cũng như những trang thiết bị hiện đại có trên xe. Với nội thất xe vô cùng tiện nghi, lắp đặt wifi tốc độ cao, chức năng giải trí nghe nhạc và hát karaoke. Với sự đầu tư này chắc chắn du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm tuyệt vời trên xe. Hotline đặt vé 096115723 Hồng Vinh - người đồng hành trong những chuyến du lịch của bạn Nhà xe Hùng Định Limousine: Với sự chăm sóc khách hàng nhiệt tình cũng như giá vé rất hợp lý, nhà xe Hùng Định cũng sẽ là một lựa chọn tốt nhất cho bạn. Hotline đặt vé: 0905870078 Những xe limousine đi Đà Nẵng từ Sài Gòn / TP. Hồ Chí Minh Uy Tín Chất Lượng Khác Xe khách Hoàng Long limousine đi Đà Nẵng Nhà xe limousine Tăng Tín đi Đà Nẵng Nhà xe limousine Minh Phương đi Đà Nẵng Xe Từ Hà Nội đi Đà Nẵng Nếu đi từ Hà Nội đến Đà Nẵng bạn có thể lựa chọn nhà xe Camel Travel. Đây là nhà xe được nhiều khách lựa chọn bởi cách phục vụ thân thiện cũng như giá cả phù hợp. Các xe của nhà xe này rất sạch sẽ và thoáng mát, du khách có thể đi một chặng đường dài nhưng không hề mệt mỏi hay khó chịu. Xe xuất bến từ Hà Nội với 2 khung giờ là 17h00 và 18h00 , bạn có thể gọi điện đặt vé qua số Hotline 02485850555. Nhà xe Vân Khôi là nhà xe giường nằm với 46 chỗ, tài xế lái xe được đào tạo kỹ lưỡng, nhân viên phục vụ nhiệt tình. Các thiết bị bên trong được đầu tư giúp du khách được trải nghiệm thoải mái, phục vụ miễn phí nước uống cũng như khăn lạnh trên xe. Khung giờ xuất bến của nhà xe vào 15h00 và số điện thoại đặt vé là 0913457552

----------

